# Interpreting Matthew 11:11, 12



## AThornquist

As I'm studying through Matthew I'm rather perplexed by these verses. Would anyone be willing to help me out here? I'm going to throw out some questions to demonstrate where I am having difficulty.

From the ESV:

"(11) Truly, I say to you, among those born of women there has arisen no one greater than John the Baptist. Yet the one who is least in the kingdom of heaven is greater than he. (12) From the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven has suffered violence, and the violent take it by force."

On verse 11:
Is "the kingdom of heaven" referring to earth, a present spiritual reality on earth, heaven, or other? Is it the same "kingdom of heaven" Jesus preached in Matthew 4:17, "Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand."?

If the "kingdom of heaven" in Matthew 4:17 and 11:11 are the same, what does "at hand" mean?

Why is the one who is least in the kingdom of heaven greater than he?

Does being least in the kingdom refer to humility, and does it refer to Christ?

On verse 12:
Hendriksen's commentary on Matthew argues that v. 12 should be translated, "From the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom is pressing forward vigorously, and vigorous men are eagerly taking possession of it." This commentary completely rejects the translation of "suffered violence" or "is suffering violence." However, most translations seem to translate the verse in the way that is rejected by Hendriksen. What is the most accurate translation of this passage, in your estimation?

If the "kingdom of heaven" is earth or a present spiritual reality on earth, would it suffering violence and being taken by force refer to demonic control, thus the "until now" might refer to Jesus' new control and the bondage of Satan? Or does "until now" mean "even now"?

Is the view that Christians "violently" take the kingdom a valid one? I suppose the conclusion of what exactly the kingdom is would be important at this point.


Thank you.


----------



## rbcbob

Just a quick (not entirely satisfactory) answer: kingdom of heaven & kingdom of God are synonymous terms. Ridderbos' *The Coming Kingdom* will answer your questions fully.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Book recommendation: 
Heaven Taken by Storm :: Thomas Watson (c.1620-1686) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping

John Bunyan also represents this passage well, when Christian is at Interpreter's house.I saw also that the Interpreter took him again by the hand, and led him into a pleasant place, where was builded a stately palace, beautiful to behold ; at the sight of which Christian was greatly delighted : he saw also upon the top thereof, certain persons walking who were clothed all in gold.

Then said Christian, May we go in thither?

Then the Interpreter took him, and led him up toward the door of the palace ; and behold at the door stood a great company of men, as desirous to go in, but durst not. There also sat a man, at a little distance from the door, at a table-side, with a book and his ink-horn before him, to take the name of him that should enter therein : He saw also that in the doorway, stood many men in armour to keep it, being resolved to do to the man that would enter, what hurt and mischief they could. Now was Christian somewhat in amaze ; at last, when every man started back for fear of the armed men, Christian saw a man of a very stout countenance, come up to the man that sat there to write, saying, Set down my name, Sir ; the which when he had done, he saw the man draw his sword, and put an helmet upon his head, and rush toward the door upon the armed men, who laid upon him with deadly force ; but the man, not at all discouraged, fell to cutting and hacking most fiercely ; so after he had received and* given many wounds to those that attempted to keep him out, he cut his way through them all, and pressed forward into the palace ; at which there was a pleasant voice heard from those that were within, even of those that walked upon the top of the palace, saying,

' Come in, come in,
Eternal glory thou shalt win.'

So he went in, and was clothed with such garments as they. Then Christian smiled, and said, I think verily I know the meaning of this.


* Acts xiv. 22.​


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I agree with Rev. Buchanan and John Bunyan. Sometimes coming to Christ is a rending of our souls in order to enter the Kingdom. It can be violent in more than one way. In a different time it would be placing your life in jeopardy. It still is today in many ways. It can a violent fight to enter. It is a war. We must hate this life and love the King and the next world more than this life.


----------

